# John Mayer



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

John Mayer, English Puritan (1583 -- 1664) was the author of _Expositions upon the Difficult and Doubtful Passages of the Seven Epistles called Catholike and Revelation_; _Praxis Theologica_; _English Catechism Explained_; and _A Commentary on the Old and New Testaments_. Of the latter, Charles Spurgeon says:



> As I am paying no sort of attention to chronological order, I shall now wander back to old MASTER MAYER,[10] a rare and valuable author. I have been in London a long time now, but I have only of late been able to complete my set. The first volume especially is rare in the extreme. The six volumes, folio, are a most judicious and able digest of feather commentators, enriched with the author's own notes, forming altogether one of the fullest and best of learned English commentaries; not meant for popular use, but invaluable to the student. He is a link between the modern school, at the head of which I put Poole and Henry, and the older school who mostly wrote in Latin, and were tinctured with the conceits of those schoolmen who gathered like flies around the corpse of Aristotle. He appears to have written before Diodati and Trapp, but lacked opportunity to publish. I fear he will be forgotten, as there is but little prospect of the republication of so diffuse, and perhaps heavy, an author. He is a very Alp of learning, but cold and lacking in spirituality, hence his lack of popularity.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 8, 2007)

Whew, for a moment I thought you were gonna talk about the singer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Who Did You Think I Was


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 8, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Who Did You Think I Was



Actually I was thinking: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Mayer

CT


----------



## caddy (Feb 8, 2007)

I like his music...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

All my life I get the "Oscar Mayer" jokes, now I gots to deal with "John Mayer the musician" instead of what I wants to talk about, see, which is, "John Mayer the theologian" -- oy!


----------



## caddy (Feb 8, 2007)

** Cough, cough *** sorry Andrew...

How about that John Mayer...*THE THEOLOGIAN*, HE's Quiet a Guy, aint he!?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Heh, heh, just joshin', brother!  

But you're right, he WAS quite a guy!


----------

